# Foros Acerca del Foro Novedades, Sorteos, Concursos y Misceláneos  ¡Feliz día del Padre!

## Bruno Cillóniz

Un saludo fraterno a todos los padres, que con esfuerzo y amor, sacan adelante a sus hijos y a sus familias... ¡Feliz #DíaDelPadre!﻿  Temas similares: Tattersall Perú les desea a todos una feliz navidad y un próspero 2015 Artículo: Ferias brindan oportunidades comerciales a productores de Padre Abad Artículo: Cacaoteros de provincia de Padre Abad, en Ucayali, realizan pasantía en San Martín

----------

